# Just found in Illinois



## morelseeeker

Just heard on twitter from [email protected] that morels are already being found in Illinois.


----------



## bshroomin4life

I seen the same from a Facebook post on 3-16. Saline county, black morel


----------



## Tool fan

bshroomin4life said:


> I seen the same from a Facebook post on 3-16. Saline county, black morel


----------



## Katt191

Snowing...


----------



## Tool fan

Katt191 said:


> Snowing... [/QUOTE what county you from


----------



## Katt191

Live in McClean County, but family land in Brown County. Keeping an eye out here on the forums for a better idea of when to head down for a hike.


----------



## Tool fan

You should be far enough north where the moisture should only help I heard


----------



## Katt191

It's already melting up here, but it's Brown County we'll be morel hunting. Greatly appreciate this forum to keep me updated on timing since it's a 2.5 hour drive...we didn't have much luck last year.


----------



## lookinundercowpattys

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 3986


Crazy


----------

